# the usual run of them



## Amsterdam_Ara

Bon dia, 
Em podeu ajudar amb la següent expressió:
"She said I was fated to be a father and she had a responsability to make sure I knew more than *the usual run of them*".
Gràcies per endavant,
Amsterdam_Ara.


----------



## Demurral

potser és "el que solen fer"

Ella va dir que jo estava predestinat a ser pare i que ella era la responsable d'asegurarse que en sabia més que "els abc", que les coses básiques? el que acostumen a fer? o algo d'aquest estil

hope it helops


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Gràcies,
Jo ho havia entès més com "s'havia d'assegurar-se que en sabia més que els homes solen saber sobre la paternitat/sobre el fet de ser pares"...
Ja hi pensaré. Gràcies,
Amsterdam_Ara.


----------



## Traduita

Això és de l' Oxford American Dictionaries que vé amb el meu ordinador: 
7 ( the run) [usu. with adj. ] the average or usual type of person or thing : she stood out from the general run of varsity cheerleaders.

No sé com s'ha de traduir al català però em fa l'efecte també que la comparació és respecte als altres pares;  saber més que "la majoria de pares", "un pare qualsevol" o semblant.


----------



## Pinairun

¿... quería asegurarse que yo sabía más_ que el común (la mayor parte) de los padres? _Més que ... no sé com se diu en català.


----------



## Demurral

Pinairun said:


> ¿... quería asegurarse que yo sabía más_ que el común (la mayor parte) de los padres? _Més que ... no sé com se diu en català.



que la major part, que la majoria


----------



## Pinairun

Moltes gràcies.

Bona nit


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Gràcies a tots,
Amsterdam_Ara.


----------

